# Medical Marijuana for Dogs



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I just wanted a few opinions on this. My B.F.'s parents had a chocolate lab named Charlie, he had a severe anxiety disorder. He would go in to panic attacks where he would run around in circles panting and whining. He was also terrified of the dark. They tried having him sleep in bed with them and put night lights up but he would still shake and whine all night. The vet put him on doggy Prozac but it made him worse. He would have them more often and would slum himself into the wall or door. They decided to take him off the pill and give him marijuana. They would give him a half a cookie in the morning, half in the after noon, and one before bed. He started having less attacks and started playing and swimming more in the pool. They were all getting better sleep too. I'm not saying anyone should take their dog off pills or any thing, but I do believe that giving him the special cookies helped Charlie have a better quality of life. If it can help people can it help dogs as well? Any thoughts?

Here's Charlie in the pool with Caleb, Maggie the bulldog and Lola the double wide Lab.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Well it sounds like it worked, thats enough in my book.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

hmm... not sure about dogs... but it sure the heck helped me get an appetite and hold it down when going through chemo..


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Lol i could go on for hours about medical use... Thanks for sharing yet another success story...


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

CTV News | New over-the-counter drug gives your pooch pot



> Pet owners across Canada have a new a new way to treat the ailments of their beloved four-legged friend -- through cannabis treatment.
> 
> While most Canadians are aware that medicinal marijuana is legal in Canada, many may not know that there is a product available that also offers cannabis health benefits for your pets.
> 
> ...


quit search on the subject yielded this, there was more links up there i was just to lazy to look.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

From personal experience.... marijuana only made my panic and anxiety disorder worse after so much usage. For a long time I found it great for depression and anxiety. And I have no clue what happened but I just started having panic attacks from it, every time. I'd get zoned out, start getting short of breath and totally freaked out and paranoid and go into a full out panic attack. I think it has to do with when I got bronchitis, and didn't know and continued smoking ciggs and weed anyway. It got to be really painful and I went to the doc and they told me to cut off the ciggs. So I did my best, but kept smoking. I finally got tired of the effects and panic so I quit smoking EVERYTHING. And I've been free of it all for over 7 months, and I feel pretty good. My anxiety is still high but I'm pregnant so I can't take anything right now for it.

But since marijuana increases paranoia and anxiety... I can't see it being good for that condition.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

thats all in your head... anxiety is all in your head...


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> From personal experience.... marijuana only made my panic and anxiety disorder worse after so much usage. For a long time I found it great for depression and anxiety. And I have no clue what happened but I just started having panic attacks from it, every time. I'd get zoned out, start getting short of breath and totally freaked out and paranoid and go into a full out panic attack. I think it has to do with when I got bronchitis, and didn't know and continued smoking ciggs and weed anyway. It got to be really painful and I went to the doc and they told me to cut off the ciggs. So I did my best, but kept smoking. I finally got tired of the effects and panic so I quit smoking EVERYTHING. And I've been free of it all for over 7 months, and I feel pretty good. My anxiety is still high but I'm pregnant so I can't take anything right now for it.
> 
> But since marijuana increases paranoia and anxiety... I can't see it being good for that condition.


It doesn't affect everyone the same way though. There are people out there that really shouldn't be smoking. They are either like you, or already have issues that smoking just isn't the best for.

But like the rest of us who can smoke and function in every day life and continue to live a successful life, theres absolutely nothing wrong with it.

Back on topic though, Off the Leash: Marijuana and Dogs | NORML Daily Audio Stash theres a pretty good link with some info on animals and marijuana.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> thats all in your head... anxiety is all in your head...


:rofl: Yeah that's why it's a "mental" disorder.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea and people with anxiety who smoke it can go both ways, increase or decrease it. And its good that you recognized it affects you in a negative way and you stopped doing what you were doing. I respect that. Theres a lot of people out there with those kinds of problems that keep smoking and it affects their every day life, and people look at them like idiots because they smoke weed, when really they already had a problem to begin with. Just makes responsible users look bad.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I smoked for 12 years, had no problem giving it up, and never had any anxiety from it. Nicotine was different story. Any sort of smoking increases anxiety, because it raises blood pressure. Now in these medications, or "cookies" We're talking about ingesting it without burning the carcinogens which affect your body more. And the effects are weaker because smoking combustion will give you the strongest effects. If you have anxiety, it normally stems from deeper psychological issues and is reinforced like when we inadvertantly reinforce a dogs insecure behavior. The only "paranoia" I ever experienced was from the fact that it's not legal where I live or where I have lived, and so obviously I was cautious to not be caught for my actions. But that's another story in itself. I just think that it's easy to say that it's "bad" or contributes to nervous disorders, when in fact it does have a calming effect. Different strands however do have slightly different effects on the nervous system, for example indica is more sedative than sativa, which will make you feel giddy and excited. I don't endorse smoking now, I just have thoughts on why it's stupid to NOT decriminalize it, and after numerous studies that have been publicized the masses still believe it to be a problem more than a solution. Well I can compare that to what the media and press say about APBTs, we fear the unknown and what we dont understand. The reasons why it was prohibited was strictly about the textile industry and leaders with political ties (conservatives) scared about losing money. Capitalism and our society's quest for money and power ruin a lot of good things... JMO ... But feel free to disagree as I know many of you will...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl: You guys! Thanx for the links thal's cool.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Actually Oz, the masses are starting to agree with decriminalization, i saw a pole the other day, 52% support and even a lot of the baby boomers, who were once the problem, are starting to agree..

But once again, way off topic, more doggies and medical please. I think its a good topic.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aidan said:


> It doesn't affect everyone the same way though. There are people out there that really shouldn't be smoking. They are either like you, or already have issues that smoking just isn't the best for.
> 
> But like the rest of us who can smoke and function in every day life and continue to live a successful life, theres absolutely nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Back on topic though, Off the Leash: Marijuana and Dogs | NORML Daily Audio Stash theres a pretty good link with some info on animals and marijuana.


And I agree with that! I have no probs with it, I miss it sometimes. I might do it again someday... but now I have no plans, (not to mention I'm pregnant!)

I


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> :rofl: Yeah that's why it's a "mental" disorder.


Im sorry my wording might have come off like I don't take it seriously. Its not something to take lightly... But it is a generalization that it makes people paranoid because every individual is different. And unless youre growing it yourself and know what strains youre crossing, etc, we can't fully predict or understand the effects on each individual.

I know someone personally who was prescribed xanax for anxiety, and they became dependent on it. Because certain drugs will completely alter the chemicals in your brain, but a lot of those receptors and things are activated or shut off by certain discoveries or events in someones life. She got taken off of xanax and became a "monster", however which a couple of years of counseling and therapy, a psychologist helped her figure out the root problems and causes for this "imbalance". I have seen a lot of people ruined by over the counter medications, and I believe its because they are truly a short cut to something that can be worked on through emotional therapy. I personally wouldn't smoke for depression, anxiety, or anger management or anythign like that because most of those disorders or conditions if you want to call them stem from events, trauma.... Just another one of my opinions. Now if you have cancer or chronic pain due to compacted discs, or pain from immune diseases like HIV and AIDs, well there is very little that can be done to treat anything but the pain. And so in those cases, I believe that marijuana is effective. However anything abused, or overindulged in can become counter effective. So it's not for everyone and anybody. again, JMO


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

oz u leave me hangin in chat brah


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Aidan said:


> Actually Oz, the masses are starting to agree with decriminalization, i saw a pole the other day, 52% support and even a lot of the baby boomers, who were once the problem, are starting to agree..
> 
> But once again, way off topic, more doggies and medical please. I think its a good topic.


Well yes the masses might have started coming around, I read that 13 states are creating laws around medicinal use in case legislation in those states decide to adopt decriminalization. But this has only been recently. Compare this to the days of prohibition dating back to when the actual man JP Morgan had political ties, and textile big dogs were fighting to ban the plant, which has medicinal use, as well as a more renewable source to produce cloth and paper... But all prohibition is counter productive because it creates an underground market and a subculture that thrives off that. To me there's a lot more violence in the drug game because of the RIDICULOUS penalties associated with it, especially when you see violent offenders getting lesser and lesser sentences and charges.

Now again, there's gonna be issues even if it became fully legal and taxable because there are addicts and people who would use it to cope problems that need to be solved and evaluated through psychological treatment, and cognative thinking. Many people are dependent on alcohol, and it is a problem that fills up shelters and rehabs accross the nation, but if it's not one thing it's another. But you don't see a big problem in moonshine and running underground alcohol game. You don't see people "hustlin" hooch on the street when it's available and the mom and pops shops and 711.. And in a college town like I live in, there's a liquor store every block.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Im sorry my wording might have come off like I don't take it seriously. Its not something to take lightly... But it is a generalization that it makes people paranoid because every individual is different. And unless youre growing it yourself and know what strains youre crossing, etc, we can't fully predict or understand the effects on each individual.
> 
> I know someone personally who was prescribed xanax for anxiety, and they became dependent on it. Because certain drugs will completely alter the chemicals in your brain, but a lot of those receptors and things are activated or shut off by certain discoveries or events in someones life. She got taken off of xanax and became a "monster", however which a couple of years of counseling and therapy, a psychologist helped her figure out the root problems and causes for this "imbalance". I have seen a lot of people ruined by over the counter medications, and I believe its because they are truly a short cut to something that can be worked on through emotional therapy. I personally wouldn't smoke for depression, anxiety, or anger management or anythign like that because most of those disorders or conditions if you want to call them stem from events, trauma.... Just another one of my opinions. Now if you have cancer or chronic pain due to compacted discs, or pain from immune diseases like HIV and AIDs, well there is very little that can be done to treat anything but the pain. And so in those cases, I believe that marijuana is effective. However anything abused, or overindulged in can become counter effective. So it's not for everyone and anybody. again, JMO


Agreed I use it for my knee. I have a bone growth on the side of my knee that they want to remove, wich involves cutting a piece of my knee out with a bone saw. It makes my knee get stiff and some time my knee cap won't move. I'll tell you guys one thing I'd much rather smoke then ever take another Oxycotin. F that stuff. Worst thing that I've ever taken. I don't even know why they make that sh*t!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Im sorry my wording might have come off like I don't take it seriously. Its not something to take lightly... But it is a generalization that it makes people paranoid because every individual is different. And unless youre growing it yourself and know what strains youre crossing, etc, we can't fully predict or understand the effects on each individual.
> 
> I know someone personally who was prescribed xanax for anxiety, and they became dependent on it. Because certain drugs will completely alter the chemicals in your brain, but a lot of those receptors and things are activated or shut off by certain discoveries or events in someones life. She got taken off of xanax and became a "monster", however which a couple of years of counseling and therapy, a psychologist helped her figure out the root problems and causes for this "imbalance". I have seen a lot of people ruined by over the counter medications, and I believe its because they are truly a short cut to something that can be worked on through emotional therapy. I personally wouldn't smoke for depression, anxiety, or anger management or anythign like that because most of those disorders or conditions if you want to call them stem from events, trauma.... Just another one of my opinions. Now if you have cancer or chronic pain due to compacted discs, or pain from immune diseases like HIV and AIDs, well there is very little that can be done to treat anything but the pain. And so in those cases, I believe that marijuana is effective. However anything abused, or overindulged in can become counter effective. So it's not for everyone and anybody. again, JMO


I agree with medications. Although if I was not pregnant I would still take klonopin as needed. I never had addiction or dependency problems with them. But I think I am a person who does not develop addiction easily, the only thing I "need" is my dr. pepper! lol

I think therapy should come first, but usually from my experience docs just want to shove the pills at you and think you'll get better.

I found out how much vitamins and minerals can actually help with a lot of psychiatric conditions. But no doc told me that!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Well yes the masses might have started coming around, I read that 13 states are creating laws around medicinal use in case legislation in those states decide to adopt decriminalization. But this has only been recently. Compare this to the days of prohibition dating back to when the actual man JP Morgan had political ties, and textile big dogs were fighting to ban the plant, which has medicinal use, as well as a more renewable source to produce cloth and paper... But all prohibition is counter productive because it creates an underground market and a subculture that thrives off that. To me there's a lot more violence in the drug game because of the RIDICULOUS penalties associated with it, especially when you see violent offenders getting lesser and lesser sentences and charges.
> 
> Now again, there's gonna be issues even if it became fully legal and taxable because there are addicts and people who would use it to cope problems that need to be solved and evaluated through psychological treatment, and cognative thinking. Many people are dependent on alcohol, and it is a problem that fills up shelters and rehabs accross the nation, but if it's not one thing it's another. But you don't see a big problem in moonshine and running underground alcohol game. You don't see people "hustlin" hooch on the street when it's available and the mom and pops shops and 711.. And in a college town like I live in, there's a liquor store every block.


Oz I'm always amazed at the knowledge that comes out of your little ****** head :rofl:

Now switch over to chat and say whats up I've got a cool video you could watch that shows just how backwards our nation is on the stance of dealing out prescription pills that are equal to heroin, but yet marijuana is illegal.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I agree with medications. Although if I was not pregnant I would still take klonopin as needed. I never had addiction or dependency problems with them. But I think I am a person who does not develop addiction easily, the only thing I "need" is my dr. pepper! lol
> 
> I think therapy should come first, but usually from my experience docs just want to shove the pills at you and think you'll get better.
> 
> I found out how much vitamins and minerals can actually help with a lot of psychiatric conditions. But no doc told me that!


That's cause the bast**ds want to make money off you. I wonder how many Docs actually care about making the patient better. Most of them rush you and don't really want to know whats wrong.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

It's ALLLLLLLL a money game.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Agreed I use it for my knee. I have a bone growth on the side of my knee that they want to remove, wich involves cutting a piece of my knee out with a bone saw. It makes my knee get stiff and some time my knee cap won't move. I'll tell you guys one thing I'd much rather smoke then ever take another Oxycotin. F that stuff. Worst thing that I've ever taken. I don't even know why they make that sh*t!


Well oxycotin is nothing more than pharmeucitcally produced heroin. It's almost the same chemical make up as the drug which comes from the poppy, but it's manufactured in set dosages... I see more people struggling with opoids, dying in methadone clinics and from withdrawals, all from drugs that shut down normal body functions completely. I have never heard or seen anyone who had such severe withdrawals from cannabis as they did with cocaine, heroin, ecstacy, etc. Youre hardly doing anything to change chemical make up in cannabis,(other than the curing process) and yet, for example in the state I live in it carries the same charge as heroin and other harder street drugs. People argue things like it kills brain cells, well if you snore at night youre killing brain cells from sleep apnea, or if you run too hard, while you are short of breath your body is having to work harder to increase oxygenated bloodflow to the brain. When you are up in colder, higher altitudes and you have trouble taking deep breaths, you are restricting oxygen to the brain. I mean, come on... What kind of argument is that. If you stop using THC, the short term memory loss ceases to occur once the chemical is completely out of your system.

And my mom, she has herniated discs which effect many aspects of her life, she is having to pay outrageous prices for treatment from therapists, and to have numbing "injections" directly administered to her spine(which is DANGEROUS!) and I had a talk to her about it. Because she knows I used to smoke and everything, about how if Texas had medical laws she could find a treatment with less risk and less money out of her pocket. She's never even tried it but I have shown her articles about cancer and aids patients, and even my stepdad would chime in, backing up my proof to her that it's effective.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

ok screw it, oz you've taken the thread in the direction I was speaking of about our backwards stance on prescription pills vs non harmful marijuana so I'll just post it here.

This vid shows how the state of Florida has absolutely no regulation or checks and balances in place of the way they distribute their prescription pills and the monster that has become of it.

Be warned the vid isn't a pretty one. Nothing graphic but it does show a ton of oxycontin use.

Edit ok hulu embeds dont work. Just follow the link.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/100279/vanguard-the-oxycontin-express


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I agree with medications. Although if I was not pregnant I would still take klonopin as needed. I never had addiction or dependency problems with them. But I think I am a person who does not develop addiction easily, the only thing I "need" is my dr. pepper! lol
> 
> I think therapy should come first, but usually from my experience docs just want to shove the pills at you and think you'll get better.
> 
> I found out how much vitamins and minerals can actually help with a lot of psychiatric conditions. But no doc told me that!


Youre right. And medicine is another way to make that income, just as you may experience with vet visits. Medication is not that expensive to manufacture, and even then we pay a high a$$ price if we don't have insurance, etc. Psychiatrists are mostly the ones who are quick to prescribe medication because they are licensed to practice medicine, while psychologists are doctors, but don't hold the same power. That is my take on THAT matter.

And yours is dr pepper mine is oreos.. But i don't let jaime buy those for me anymore.. We've been oreo free in my house about 6 months hahahaha


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> That's cause the bast**ds want to make money off you. I wonder how many Docs actually care about making the patient better. Most of them rush you and don't really want to know whats wrong.


I agree, but I was going to a sliding scale clinic and paid 0 dollars!! In that case I wonder if the docs even care about their jobs. I had a good doc, she finally started prescribing me xxanax and klonopin (not at the same time) After Heath Ledger died she used that as an excuse and took all of her patients off those types of meds. I started seeing another doctor in the same clinic. And he didn't even LISTEN to me. He would cut me off mid story to say (lets try this med) He was trying to put me on meds that I'd already been on and had horrible effects on! He had hopes they would work a second time, and then he wanted to give me injections!! And none of these meds were for anxiety!! I just complained about being irritable a lot. When I became pregnant he wanted to keep me on a med that was proven to cause fetal defects, it was a med that I had already been on before and it did nothing. I stopped taking everything the day the pee stick said positive. Started taking prenatal vitamins and fish oil... and I feel great (other than the anxiety)

I have lost faith in psychiatrists....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Well oxycotin is nothing more than pharmeucitcally produced heroin. It's almost the same chemical make up as the drug which comes from the poppy, but it's manufactured in set dosages... I see more people struggling with opoids, dying in methadone clinics and from withdrawals, all from drugs that shut down normal body functions completely. I have never heard or seen anyone who had such severe withdrawals from cannabis as they did with cocaine, heroin, ecstacy, etc. Youre hardly doing anything to change chemical make up in cannabis,(other than the curing process) and yet, for example in the state I live in it carries the same charge as heroin and other harder street drugs. People argue things like it kills brain cells, well if you snore at night youre killing brain cells from sleep apnea, or if you run too hard, while you are short of breath your body is having to work harder to increase oxygenated bloodflow to the brain. When you are up in colder, higher altitudes and you have trouble taking deep breaths, you are restricting oxygen to the brain. I mean, come on... What kind of argument is that. If you stop using THC, the short term memory loss ceases to occur once the chemical is completely out of your system.
> 
> And my mom, she has herniated discs which effect many aspects of her life, she is having to pay outrageous prices for treatment from therapists, and to have numbing "injections" directly administered to her spine(which is DANGEROUS!) and I had a talk to her about it. Because she knows I used to smoke and everything, about how if Texas had medical laws she could find a treatment with less risk and less money out of her pocket. She's never even tried it but I have shown her articles about cancer and aids patients, and even my stepdad would chime in, backing up my proof to her that it's effective.


Yeah the stuff is total cr*p. I don't understand why heroin can be legalized and called medication but marijuana can not. We live in Cali so it is ok with doctors recommendations, but our little town is having a battle with it. They want to say that we can no longer grow in our own yards, even though we have recommendations. They don't like the smell. I don't like the neighbors flowers so can I insist that they be removed? I don't get it. How can they say what to grow in your own back yard.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I agree, but I was going to a sliding scale clinic and paid 0 dollars!! In that case I wonder if the docs even care about their jobs. I had a good doc, she finally started prescribing me xxanax and klonopin (not at the same time) After Heath Ledger died she used that as an excuse and took all of her patients off those types of meds. I started seeing another doctor in the same clinic. And he didn't even LISTEN to me. He would cut me off mid story to say (lets try this med) He was trying to put me on meds that I'd already been on and had horrible effects on! He had hopes they would work a second time, and then he wanted to give me injections!! And none of these meds were for anxiety!! I just complained about being irritable a lot. When I became pregnant he wanted to keep me on a med that was proven to cause fetal defects, it was a med that I had already been on before and it did nothing. I stopped taking everything the day the pee stick said positive. Started taking prenatal vitamins and fish oil... and I feel great (other than the anxiety)
> 
> I have lost faith in psychiatrists....


Perfect example of what I jsut stated... It's sad really.. It seems maybe a decrease in salaries of medical field positions might humble some folks and make them want to EARN their money


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oz, I agree with all your "marijuana law theories" lol I read a book a long time ago about off beat marijuana and how it was illegal because it could put so many other things out of business. Paper, cloth, ect. Also it was more prevalent in the black and Mexican community so a lot of it has to do with racism in the 30's as well.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Perfect example of what I jsut stated... It's sad really.. It seems maybe a decrease in salaries of medical field positions might humble some folks and make them want to EARN their money


My dad is an RN and a darn good one! He works in the hospitals. When I was complaining to him about the docs, he said they prescribe meds a lot because they think patients expect them. He said most people don't want to learn about diet and exercise to help them, they want to take a magical cure all pill and be fine. So doc's don't go into all the actual healthy stuff anymore. I'd like to find one who does though. My diet sucks... and I'm trying to be more healthy for the baby.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh yea, hemp is really an awesome material. So many good uses for it yet its illegal.

Like I said, its all a money game.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> My dad is an RN and a darn good one! He works in the hospitals. When I was complaining to him about the docs, he said they prescribe meds a lot because they think patients expect them. He said most people don't want to learn about diet and exercise to help them, they want to take a magical cure all pill and be fine. So doc's don't go into all the actual healthy stuff anymore. I'd like to find one who does though. My diet sucks... and I'm trying to be more healthy for the baby.


I agree! Doctors give you that look, like "well you and I both know youre here for scripts"

But I agree, lifestyles and diet, as well as personal beliefs (because some of us have RIDICULOUS OUTLOOK on things) effect our emotional state. I think that a lot of people seek out drugs because family members are on them, or because they look up web md and self diagnose. So when they get to the doctor, they "know exactly whats wrong with them".... LOL


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I agree! Doctors give you that look, like "well you and I both know youre here for scripts"
> 
> But I agree, lifestyles and diet, as well as personal beliefs (because some of us have RIDICULOUS OUTLOOK on things) effect our emotional state. I think that a lot of people seek out drugs because family members are on them, or because they look up web md and self diagnose. So when they get to the doctor, they "know exactly whats wrong with them".... LOL


Yeah self diagnosis is a big problem... I used to do that a lot... and my docs generally just took my word for it! I just realized I'm a hypochondriac and with anxiety mimicking anything you think is wrong....with self diagnosis I am an extremely ill person! :rofl: It's sad because I can laugh about it.... but it's still true.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

In low doses it has been proven an effective alternative to Ridalyn and/or Conserta


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> In low doses it has been proven an effective alternative to Ridalyn and/or Conserta


My boyfriend actually started smoking at like 12 for ADD ( i know it's insane to think of a 12 year old getting high) Anyhow... he was on different ADD meds I guess and he said he felt like a zombie and he never ate while on the meds. After he started smoking he was able to focus in school better, he went to school everyday stoned... and he graduated! lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Your boyfriend and I are a lot a like... i too started at 12


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

*Back on topic*

Do you guys think it would help dogs that have seizures, or tumors the way it does for people?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

That's a good question... IDK, but i don't see why not....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I think we should look more into it. My B.F. had an American Bulldog that broke his leg and was but on morphine. He went through withdrals so bad he would he just crying in pain and he would shake and pant. It seems like it would be better to give dogs some thing that wouldn't have adverse affects like this. His leg healed but he had to go through hell getting off the pain meds. Seems unfair to put a dog through some thing they can't understand.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i love it that is great for the dog i cant wait till its legal and i can buy it at the store to stressful goin and buyin it else where


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I think we should look more into it. My B.F. had an American Bulldog that broke his leg and was but on morphine. He went through withdrals so bad he would he just crying in pain and he would shake and pant. It seems like it would be better to give dogs some thing that wouldn't have adverse affects like this. His leg healed but he had to go through hell getting off the pain meds. Seems unfair to put a dog through some thing they can't understand.


Thats sad!  My cat broke his leg as a kitten, the bone was all dislocated and almost poking through the skin. I was only 14 so there was nothing I could do about it. We did take him to the vet and my dad said surgery was too much for a stray kitty.  The vets gave him antibiotics, and my kitty healed and is now like nearly 10 years old and gets around ok. He didn't have any pain meds. I can't imagine how bad it was for him. I spoiled the crap out of that cat after that.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Your boyfriend and I are a lot a like... i too started at 12


haha I was so anti drugs at age 12.... but I was still playing with my barbies!!

I started smoking weed when I was 15.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Shes Got Heart said:


> haha I was so anti drugs at age 12.... but I was still playing with my barbies!!
> 
> I started smoking weed when I was 15.


I wasn't a great child, but i wasn't the worse by far lmao. To this day I only have 2 vices which do not impare my thought process... I never wake up the next day to have someone say "man you were sooo retarded last night you puked off the banister" lol.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I wasn't a great child, but i wasn't the worse by far lmao. To this day I only have 2 vices which do not impare my thought process... I never wake up the next day to have someone say "man you were sooo retarded last night you puked off the banister" lol.


lol I was pretty good innocent kid til I hit about 14... if 12 year old Me met 23 year old me she would probably start crying!!!! :rofl:

I only had 2 instances where I was so messed up I couldn't remember, they were both alcohol related. One night at the strip club that I DO NOT remember and the other was just straight vodka all night. OH GOD... I'll never do it again.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Is this legal in all states? I really could have used something like this for our lab which is now my husband's moms because I couldn't take his craziness. And I feel like a terrible person for giving him away but I have a heart condition that began to worsen due to the symptoms of his anxiety disorder.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Are you sure... that he wasn't just a lab? LOL

I had a lab and she was so crazy, extremely hyper. I was like 14 when I had her and pretty misguided with dogs. But I did take her on long walks all the time and we'd come home after like 2 hours of walking in the snow and this dog was still ready to run through the yard for another hour.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Are you sure... that he wasn't just a lab? LOL
> 
> I had a lab and she was so crazy, extremely hyper. I was like 14 when I had her and pretty misguided with dogs. But I did take her on long walks all the time and we'd come home after like 2 hours of walking in the snow and this dog was still ready to run through the yard for another hour.


Let me elaborate a little further & see what you think... My husband originally got him (the lab) @ 6mons from a friend which they unfortunately obtained him through a puppy mill (grr). He was about 2 yrs. when I came into his life after my hubster already had him. I didn't see the problems he had until we started living together then the issues progressed in stages at first... When you'd walk in the door he'd jump you & pee all over you & everywhere else... That stopped after the first year living with him as we (the dog & I) acclimated to one another. Then after a while My husband started traveling at times & Kenshin (the lab) began to get so panic stricken he'd have diarrhea all over the house while I was at work, sorry disgusting I know... I thought he was sick at first but then it became routine every time my husband go out of town - being he was firstly his dog. He was use to a certain way & seemed to have hard time adapting to change... Then began having dominance issues with me and the other animals as well. It seemed no matter how well you worked with him he would not give in, stare you down & a few times snapped & once bit me but didn't draw blood.

As for our newest addition, which is like my dog-child, we have had our pitty since 6 weeks of age & is officially 1 year now. He's pretty darn hyper but in comparison to the lab he willingly takes command, no dominance issues & not aggressive which the lab was (??). He's by far the most awesome, outstanding dog I've ever owned & has my heart. I had 2 labs when I was 7, chocolate & yellow - great dogs & an entirely different experience than my most recent but fun & hyper none the less


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh yeah that dog had severe issues....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Let me elaborate a little further & see what you think... My husband originally got him (the lab) @ 6mons from a friend which they unfortunately obtained him through a puppy mill (grr). He was about 2 yrs. when I came into his life after my hubster already had him. I didn't see the problems he had until we started living together then the issues progressed in stages at first... When you'd walk in the door he'd jump you & pee all over you & everywhere else... That stopped after the first year living with him as we (the dog & I) acclimated to one another. Then after a while My husband started traveling at times & Kenshin (the lab) began to get so panic stricken he'd have diarrhea all over the house while I was at work, sorry disgusting I know... I thought he was sick at first but then it became routine every time my husband go out of town - being he was firstly his dog. He was use to a certain way & seemed to have hard time adapting to change... Then began having dominance issues with me and the other animals as well. It seemed no matter how well you worked with him he would not give in, stare you down & a few times snapped & once bit me but didn't draw blood.
> 
> As for our newest addition, which is like my dog-child, we have had our pitty since 6 weeks of age & is officially 1 year now. He's pretty darn hyper but in comparison to the lab he willingly takes command, no dominance issues & not aggressive which the lab was (??). He's by far the most awesome, outstanding dog I've ever owned & has my heart. I had 2 labs when I was 7, chocolate & yellow - great dogs & an entirely different experience than my most recent but fun & hyper none the less


That's really sad my B.F.'s parents lab was the same way. I would try some special cookies to mellow him out it worked for us and the dog was much happier.:woof:


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Well I am glad for the dog that he was able to get some relief. They cannot rationalize anxiety, so I can imagine that it's a hard issue to deal with in dogs. I definitely support the responsible use of Marijuana. I have had scares with it in the past over drug testing, but it helps me in more ways then one and I only have a little bit every few months. Usually when I start feeling overcome with stress. It brings out a very positive side of my persona that is hard to uncover when I get wrapped up in the daily stresses of life.

I am unsure of it's uses in animals, especially being that dogs are highly allergic to many foods, (and unknown numbers of drugs) that I would definitely exercise a great deal of caution when exposing an animal to new foods/chemicals/drugs.

Oh and for the record, Concert is BAD news...it put me in the hospital more than once with severe heart and cardio-vascular damage.


----------



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Lol i could go on for hours about medical use... Thanks for sharing yet another success story...


My thoughts exactly... without preaching, I'll just say that it's nice to hear a story like this.


----------



## DuctapeNlace (May 22, 2010)

*raw marijuana is unsafe*

I just wanted to share with everybody that eating marijuana is very dangerous. Serious liver damage can result. Chemicals used in growing...pesticides mainly and smugglers dont care about you. I have read of them using shoe polish to hide the smell. Unless you know what is in it I TOTALLY recommend vaporizing it or smoking it. I have had to use it on my dog for nausea as a pup. He almost died and that is the ONLY thing that saved my little guy from dehydration from diarrhea and vomiting. I highly recommend it for nausea.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

DuctapeNlace said:


> I just wanted to share with everybody that eating marijuana is very dangerous. Serious liver damage can result. Chemicals used in growing...pesticides mainly and smugglers dont care about you. I have read of them using shoe polish to hide the smell. Unless you know what is in it I TOTALLY recommend vaporizing it or smoking it. I have had to use it on my dog for nausea as a pup. He almost died and that is the ONLY thing that saved my little guy from dehydration from diarrhea and vomiting. I highly recommend it for nausea.


 I have a script for it and I grow all my own organically. No poisons or chemicals used over here. I do not support smugglers at all. 
Do you have a link with some more info. I'm interested in hearing that and how they know the liver damage was caused by marijuana. It seems kinda silly to me being as it is way easier on the body than cigs and alcohol. I'd love to read the study a link would be much appreciated


----------



## Larissa896 (Apr 29, 2010)

Eh, I wouldn't. It's just not healthy IMO for people or dogs. But I don't drink, smoke, and limit caffeine to once a week.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

FOR REAL DUDE CAUSE POT IS WAY LESS DANGEROUS THEN CIGS OR ALCOHOL


----------



## American_Pride (May 17, 2010)

know this an old thread, but could i get some special cookies??? lol, na i never really thought bout being helpful with dogs. regardless what people say, know it has many benefits, dont see much difference in it being a dog. probably safer than any pill anyways. think people make way to much outta that issue


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

American_Pride said:


> know this an old thread, but could i get some special cookies??? lol, na i never really thought bout being helpful with dogs. regardless what people say, know it has many benefits, dont see much difference in it being a dog. probably safer than any pill anyways. think people make way to much outta that issue


Thank you. But seriously there is an orgonization called canapals. They make stuff specially for dogs and it is way safer then pills. Were yo at I'll send ya some cookies


----------



## American_Pride (May 17, 2010)

hmmmm never heard nothin bout that, just learned somethin new, thanks.
im way out in bfe too, indiana.... indy 500 comin up, and colts gonna win superbowl this year lol....


----------



## mcgraw1011 (Aug 26, 2010)

Though it doesn't affect everyone on the same way. There are alot of people out in the world that really should not be smoking or quit smoking. Smoking isn't the best for when your depressed of have problems.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I am a firm believer in Canibus. I never use chemicals or pestisides on my crop at all. We are all natural here. I have myself used cookies on a high anxioty dog and they helped him get the relief he needed. Look up Cani-pals and you will find all the info on dogs and what dosage is right for what weight the dog is. I have never had a dog OD on me or be in discomfert at all. If you know what your doing and have the right dosage I think it;s safer than pills any day of the week.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

so,what happened to the canus canidae carnivor that he became smokidor?
in 33 years of pits and A whole life of dogs,this is the first time I've heard of this.
and it wasn't until about 7 years ago some wingnut told me about her doggy prozac.
then I talked to my then wifes uncle,A vet,he just laughed and told me that what I would train and excercise out of A dog,which he said was the more proper way,others just dose them.
he said dogs should be left in their order.once we elevate them to our methods,we devalue them from the animal kingdom.

I can see it now,some cukoo with A dog on the couch,

"so,please clarise,tell hanibal how you really feel". "woof,woofwoof woof,woof woof,".

'oh really,tell your owner to give you one of these every 4 hrs." "now I want you to document your feelings and we'll go over them next week".
"wo wocto,I wuv woo,bahoo,bahoo,wee woo wext week,wye wye".


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

I think it's better than the alternatives. Man made chemicals or drugs. It's a herb. LOL


----------

